# Hymer curtains - hooks and runners ??



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good Day One and All
Our 'K' reg Hymer has started to suffer from brittle curtain hooks and runners and juggling gaps is no longer disguising the saggy bits  Does anyone know a source to purchase these, please ??
Thanks in anticipation

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I bought a couple of packets of these small runners & hooks in our local caravan accessories shop, they seem to be readily available.

* * From woolworths not caravan shop


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about the curtain department in a department store. The runners look fairly standard to me.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I used a safety pin to replace one broken hook. Couldn't find anything similar in my local JRR caravanning shop.

Harry


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I assumed that they were not run of the mill fittings as the good lady who asked me to post this and knows about such things would have known where to look. 
I will have a look in Towsure as advised by Vicdicdoc
Thanks all

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I stand corrected . . . the little plastic container of the runners & hooks is marked WOOLWORTHS . . so I guess that's where I must have bought them


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

our Hymer B524 T reg.had aluminium runners with some curtain hooks I'd never seen before nor had any of our local shops or motorhome/caravan accessory shops.
ended up went to C& H Fabrics in Brighton brought a curtain rail and hooks called a furni-glide made by swish fitted our van a treat and know I can get replacement


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Being a strong believer in Murphy's Law the idea of something used by Hymer being readily available just didn't ring true !! It sounds like I may have something similar to theorch, but it is definitely worth a trip to Woolworths (Thanks for the update vicdicdoc) before attempting major replacement -it's not that bad, yet 8O 

Mike


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have 2 different types in our 1995 model. One lot Swish do an equivalent that fits, The other we bought from Barrons - now Discover Leisure.

Regards


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

brandywine said:


> We have 2 different types in our 1995 model. One lot Swish do an equivalent that fits, The other we bought from Barrons - now Discover Leisure.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for that BW we will add those to the search list
best regards

Mike


----------



## hymernut2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi , these hooks are hard to find and very expensive from main agents 40p each plus vat and postage . The normal hooks which i call horse shoe hooks (other types available)can be purchased off ebay normally about £1.25 pack of 6 . Or phone 07961 414182


----------

